# Modding Skyrim



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

I arsed myself to fix my greyed out "data files" section of the launcher and now I got mods working.
So you people who have modded Skyrim, tell me some pretty much essential/good/awesome mods I should try out



Modding: finishing games for Bethesda


----------



## Aidy (Feb 24, 2012)

And here's the bottom few








If you can't see them,  Here and  Here


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2012)

Good choices. Sounds of Skyrim is also cool, and goes well with darker dungeons from one of the realistic lighting mods. The hideout is also awesome. All the crafting and storage you'll need, plus tons of display racks and mannequins and things, and accessible from all of the purchasable houses, essentially allowing shard storage between them. I'm rather partial to this daedric armour/weapon retexture as well (the normal glow version). As already posted, Wars in Skyrim is really neat. Makes wandering around a lot more interesting and/or dangerous.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

Just did this too c:

It saddens, but doesn't surprise me that the 4th top mod for skyrim is called 'Adult Show XXX'.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> And here's the bottom few
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice list. Will check some of these out

The Dovahkiin Hideout looks awesome. More room for my already modded Hjerim


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2012)

How I feel about mods.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

Well my first mods are:
Sounds of Skyrim
Wars In Skyrim IV
Dovahkiin Hideout
JaySuS Swords
Killmove plus
Enhanced Blood Textures
aaaand
Skyrim HD- 2K Textures.

The last one's gonna take ages to download.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Well my first mods are:
> Sounds of Skyrim
> Wars In Skyrim IV
> Dovahkiin Hideout
> ...


I've been downloading the 2k for about 3h already. 75% done
The Dovahkiin Hideout is epic.

WiS fails to work for me. I did the cleansave 'n all, but it crashes on main menu


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> WiS fails to work for me. I did the cleansave 'n all, but it crashes on main menu



Make sure to move the appropriate "strings" file from the folder they start in to the base strings folder. I had the same thing; the readme doesn't make it clear what to do with them.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

I haven't tried out the game yet. And for some reason, when I'm trying to open the 2K 7zip files, it says 'unspecified error' :c


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't use the 2K textures unless your video card has at least 1GB of VRAM, go with the Serious HD Retexture project as they also have a reduced 1024x1024 version (See http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146 ) for video cards with less VRAM like mine (I have 512MB).

And speaking of mods that I use, here's a comprehensive list..

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146 Serious HD Landscape Skyrim
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655 Static Mesh Improvement Mod
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8003 Complete Crafting Overhaul
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356 XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement (A MUST if you want pretty/visually better races!)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9494 Warzones - Civil Unrest (Adds life and conflict zones as there was civil war occurring!)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9063 Killmove+
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=711 Realistic Water Textures
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8060 Kill them Generals (Nonessential CW CO NPCs)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=798 Dragonbone Weight Reduction
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10383 Better Dynamic Snow
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8328 More Snow (Makes snow regions more immersive in terms of snowfall)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6047 Smithing Perks Overhaul (Works well with Complete Crafting Overhaul)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8065 Enchanting Freedom
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7308 Skill Interface Retexture (Nicer sky/aurora background on Skill page)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6703 Unlimited Rings & Amulets
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5388 Real Ice (Very nice looking ice retexture, even in medium setting)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6770 Guards with different outfits per region
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1118 Nordic Ambient Music (A *must* for immersion!)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4278 Sounds of Nature - Fire
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4226 Sounds of Nature - Water
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=944 Better Beast Races (Use with XCE for best results!)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6566 Duns Shader Begone (Can remove stupid glow with this mod)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=769 Rich Merchants

And that was most items on my tracking list on SkyrimNexus..now for some not tracked..

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4636 Catacomb Ambience
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1702 Immersive Skyrim Thunder If you like rainstorms, you'll like the thunder replacements!
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4565 Lethal Weaponry
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=774 Killable Children
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1817 Darker Nights & Environment
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6675 Vibrant Aurora (A must if you like the aurora borealises on clear night skies)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=85 Enhanced Night Skyrim (A must for night sky!)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=60 Enhanced Blood Textures
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=141 Skyrim Flora Overhaul
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=362 Better Gold
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4259 High def potions/poisons
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4910 Dramatic Clouds (Nicer looking clouds)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1838 Ash pile retex
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4260 Silly level of Detail - Wine Cellar (Booze retex)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2144 Improved candles w/ different colors
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4285 Better decapitation gore texture
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2803 Dragon Glyphs HD
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2636 Finer dust
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3306 HQ Skyrim map
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4408 Ultra/High definition vanilla dragons
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1688 High def workbench retex
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2082 Firewood/ore/ingot weight reduction
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7529 Ore retexture #1
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9912 Ore retexture #2
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8078 Realistic crime report radius
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10825 Realistic Animal Behavior
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3819 Realistic paper retex

And finally my mod I have up on Nexus..

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10030 More Gold More Clutter


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Make sure to move the appropriate "strings" file from the folder they start in to the base strings folder. I had the same thing; the readme doesn't make it clear what to do with them.


Thanks. This worked. 
Damn things keep killing my mounts Grrr.

E:Glaice, that's an impressive list of good mods. Awesome you put the download links too!


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, thanks Glaice!

Already got this many:





So far haven't encountered the battles and stuff, but that's probably because I'm walking up to the throat of the world to meet the greybeards


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Yeah, thanks Glaice!
> 
> Already got this many:
> 
> ...


Is that wallpaper from Romantically Apocalyptic?


----------



## Carnie (Feb 24, 2012)

The mod that makes Argonians look more dragon-like is the shit. 
Draconis or something, I think.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Is that wallpaper from Romantically Apocalyptic?


Yes, it's one of the fanart backgrounds on the RA website. c:
I want a Captain cup :c


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 24, 2012)

The Dragon Bone Weapon Pack 1.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're playing as a mage, you should get hte Midas Magic mod. Much more options.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2012)

If you have a curse client, you can get a few skyrim mods. I managed to pick up an extended cooking pack.


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought I'd start a female character, and downloaded the Appachii hair pack (or whatever it's called) and created Valkyrie:


----------

